# V Vessel



## Val M (May 30, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with the V Vessel System. Pro's and Con's. Easy to use? Better or worse than a standard bucket fermenter?


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2008)

I never used 1 but know 2 people that have them and dont use it as a bucket and carboy are just easier.


----------



## Val M (May 30, 2008)

Thank you Wade for the input. I saw an ad for it and thought it looked interesting.


----------



## grapeman (May 30, 2008)

All the stories I have heard about them is that they aren't worth the extra money. The idea sounds really good, but in practicality it doesn't perform quite as well as advertised.


----------



## Val M (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info appleman......I think I'll wait awhile for this new fangled contraption.


----------



## Wine-O (Aug 14, 2008)

Val,
I bought 2 of the Vessels and they do work pretty good. I don't like the fact that you can't see whats going on inside them like you can with a glass carboy. The first time I opened the bottom drain from the start and the sediment wouldn't drop down into the bulb at the bottom it just backed up right above it. When I made another batch I waited to open the valvejust after the first fermentation was almost done. The sediment was so thick at the bottom of the vessel it wouldn't drop down into the bulb. On my last batch of wine I opened the valve up after a few days and there wasa good amount of sediment and it dropped down good. I've done 4 batches so far and I do like the idea and I will keep trying to get the kinks out.


----------



## wctisue (Aug 14, 2008)

I had no idea what a V vessel was so I Goggled it and wow was I surprised! For those of you that were wondering take a look at the bottom of this page: http://newstore.vvessel.com/index.php


----------



## smurfe (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't own a V-Vessel but I do have a stainless conical fermenter that I brew beer in and love it. I have much less waste now.I like being able to dump the yeast and sediment off the bottom. Some yeast though have very high flocculation and will have a very dense sediment bed that will not drain through the valve. I have a 3/8 valve and need to up it to 1/2" to ease yeast dumps. I don't use my buckets much anymore unless I have to when I have another batch in the conical.


----------



## Frank&Rita (Aug 16, 2008)

Rita and I have a 15 gallon Minibrew Conical Fermenter being delivered next Tuesday for testing, I just looked at the V Vessel last night and it was funny cause I was wondering before I saw it if I could put a bottle under the bottom valve and leave it open to let the yeast fall out after reading about others problems with it packing in. I also have a complete CO2 system coming to be able to put a CO2 blanket on the wine after stablizing and fining.
Wino-O get a rubber mallet and tap the cone to help the yeast move down.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Aug 16, 2008)

I had the same thought looking at the V Vessel, why not leave the valve open and let the yeast settle in the ball, then close and remove?


----------



## Wine-O (Aug 17, 2008)

The directions for the vessel say to open the valve from the start but I had too much sediment build up too fast and it got stuck in the neck. I found it best to wait a few days after fermentation to let the sediment start dropping before opening the valve.


----------

